# Wanting to learn flint knapping



## Bodab1974 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have always wanted to learn how to do flint knapping.  I  live in Lawrenceville Ga and was wondering if anyone could tell me how I would get started learning to make points and such.

Any advice would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Watch all the U-Tube videos you can until you can get with someone for some hands on learning. There are some great knappers sharing their skills on U-Tube.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, I believe I understand the concepts, might could even get it myself with some time BUT I'd much rather sit and talk and learn from someone with experience. I know I'm going to make the mistakes but I believe it would be better to make them around someone who could explain to me what the mistake was than having to make it several times before the light came on. Heck I dunno, I may be thinking all wrong, but that's what I think.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 2, 2008)

the 20th of Sept come over to Fort Yargo to the Ole' Blockhouse ....... 

PM me for directons and times ......

I'll be there that weekend , I am by no means an expert but I can help with the basics .....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> the 20th of Sept come over to Fort Yargo to the Ole' Blockhouse .......
> 
> PM me for directons and times ......
> 
> I'll be there that weekend , I am by no means an expert but I can help with the basics .....



Whats going on at Yargo on the 20th?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 2, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Whats going on at Yargo on the 20th?



There is a Living History Society that goes out every 3rd weekend and pretends it's 1793 again ...

come on out , we have a big time , specially after dark .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2008)

If ya`ll are in the Blakely Georgia area, the second Saturday in October, I`ll be doin` flintknappin` demos all day. Ya`ll are welcome to come watch, if you like.  This will be at Kolomoki State Park.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 8, 2008)

loose the florida gator avatar to begin with and then you will get more response. No just kidding. nugefan and nicodemus, are pointing you in the right diration


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cannot lose the Gators logo until after the NC game and they win 

I will definately try to make it.  I love seeing the work these guys do and it is somethign I can do in the hunting camp while I am taking my mid day break    drink coffee and crack rocks.

  thanks for the information.


----------



## predator (Sep 10, 2008)

*kolomokie show*

Thanks Nicodemus I,ll see you there! 



Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll are in the Blakely Georgia area, the second Saturday in October, I`ll be doin` flintknappin` demos all day. Ya`ll are welcome to come watch, if you like. This will be at Kolomoki State Park.


----------

